# Selling home school material



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

We schooled our son his sophmore - senior years. 2006-2009

We did not have a lot of involment in a co-op, or had an opportunity to generate outside contacts. 

I would like to clear out this material. 

Are there good places to sell these items?


Thank you


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

homeschool classsifieds or ebay


----------



## Tawnya (Jan 27, 2011)

HSLDA has a online market area for used curriculum.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Veg Source is the easiest IMO. Then ebay and HSLDA. Only ebay charges to list sellings at this time, as far as I know, but I haven't sold anything for a few years.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Also check around to see if there are homeschool bookstores nearby. I've found some in several places while traveling. The one here sells on consignment, but has set prices for curriculum depending upon condition rating. I take a box of books about every 2-3 years, and get checks in the mail occasionally from what has sold. You may have to check with local home educators to find out if there are any stores nearby. Ours is only open 2 days a week.
Dawn


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Our local homeschool yahoogroup allows members to post items for sale. We also have a used curriculum sale in late spring each year. If you could find someone local who wants them you avoid having to ship them somewhere.

Maybe you could list what you have here and see if anyone is interested? I'd especially like to know what you have for science curriculum.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Post on here on the Barter Board. Homeschool items there rarely go unsold.


----------



## calicoty (Mar 10, 2008)

I've had good success with homeschoolclassifieds.com , and on my local Craigslist..


----------

